# Wingfoot



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Went back again to Wingfoot Wednesday.

Caught 20 crappie. Kept these nice chunky ones. Released the rest.
Done pretty well past month at Moggie, Walborn, and Wingfoot.
Kept some nice batches for filets. Have enough for some nice meals,
(especially for Super Bowl). Here on out, catch 'em for fun and do catch
and release.

Bite really slowed down round 11am. But all in all, wasn't a bad day 
for probably last nice warm day of season other than tomorrow Turkey Day !


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

What about those tires everywhere in this lake? Are old tires not considered toxic waste? If so, why the State did not remove them before opening this lake to the public is puzzling.


----------



## HankBarley (Aug 30, 2010)

They actually use tires in many lakes as man made structure. I remember when they drained Lake Milton to work on the dam. They made HUGE piles of tires in the deep sections. Some just north of the 76 bridge could be seen as you drove by. Never break down or desolve.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tbomb55 said:


> What about those tires everywhere in this lake? Are old tires not considered toxic waste? If so, why the State did not remove them before opening this lake to the public is puzzling.


Not really. When they are cured, the stuff in them changes state to one which does not release any chemicals(basically leaving them inert). There is basically oil, and carbon black,(some nasty chemicals as well), but they are all sealed up in(or as) cured rubber. When in water, there would be nothing released that could harm the environment. That said, BURN them in an uncontrolled, open fire, and the oils and chemicals are released and could contaminate the ground, and any nearby water sources. Tires are considered a "potential source" of contaminants when stored in piles on top of the ground since they could spontaneously combust, or more likely, vandals could set fire to them. That's why the State charges a "disposal" fee on used tires. They cannot be landfilled, whole, since they trap air and will rise to the surface of the landfill over time when the landfill gets wet enough. Chopped up tires, and pieces of tires, can be landfilled without any potential problems. Some industrial boilers, paper company rotary kilns, and utility company boilers with proper air emission cleaners have successfully burned tire chips. It is a perfect way to dispose of used tires. Tires have more BTUs(heating units) in them than an equivalent weight of coal and are excellent fuel for the above mentioned systems. I did a lot of study on this many years ago for one of the major tire companies(who shall remain nameless).


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.ens-newswire.com/ens/jun2009/2009-06-04-091.asp


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Speaking of the draining of Lake Milton, here is a Youtube video originally taken in 1989 of a "dry" Lake Milton. You can clearly see the tire structures HankBarley is talking about. 






Every time I am on Milton I think of this video when trying to envision the "bottom" that I am fishing off of.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Couple "hardy " souls fishing the west Hangar area off of Wft Rd this morning in the snow. Probably slaying the craps!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Whatever has been happening inside the tires by the pumphouse was not happening yesterday. Maybe the skim ice the past few mornings has pushed the fish back to deeper water out in the main lake.


----------



## fisherman83 (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anyone been fishing wingfoot. Supposed to be nice weather for a few days. Just wondering if the crappie r still biting?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fisherman83 said:


> Has anyone been fishing wingfoot. Supposed to be nice weather for a few days. Just wondering if the crappie r still biting?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Drove by there yesterday. Did not see one boat out on the lake, could have missed one or two in coves unseen. Expected to see many in the 60 degree temps. All must be deer hunting!


----------



## OHF1 (Sep 20, 2008)

I drove by on Sunday, but didn't see any trailers in the parking lot. BTW, the lot looks nice, but did they fix the missing corner of the ramp also?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

OHF1 said:


> BTW, the lot looks nice, but did they fix the missing corner of the ramp also?


Not sure what that is?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

No they did not have to watch the back corner of the boat till it almost drops to get it to float. Someone is going to tear a trailer up there.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

CJ..STONE...the place in those tires gets to 27 feet...deepest spot on the lake...its full of bass and craps...never caught a perch back there...goin monday ill report if i get any action...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Charlie,,,27 feet?? are you saying it's that deep over & past the cable,,in the west of the "Air Dock",,& south"cove"??? (Missile Silo,,area)?? I know,, that out,, in the,, just a bit past the middle of the main lake & somewhat,,South,, past center ,,it is 16'-17' deep,, BUT I did not know it had that kind of depth over there??? HMMMM... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've only been in there once(without my locator). I heard years ago they were excavating under/near that building to do some "sonar"(pun not intended!) testing for the Navy-or something like that and that the area was v-e-r-y deep. Not sure how much "testing" they could do in 27' though?? I've also heard that that is some kind of water pumping station, which makes more sense!? It has been kept pretty "secret" over the years.
Additionally, we had the lake "sounded" by a biologist back in the 80s and a subsequent depth map made. The map only showed abt 13 ft as the max. depth. I've since been told by many that there are deeper holes there, perhaps missed by the biologist, and prob due to underground springs.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Additionally, we had the lake "sounded" by a biologist back in the 80s and a subsequent depth map made. The map only showed abt 13 ft as the max. depth. I've since been told by many that there are deeper holes there, perhaps missed by the biologist, and prob due to underground springs.


Not familiar with the roped off area but there are at least two 16' plus areas out in the lake that I know of. Washout of 3' by underground springs seems unlikely, especially since the original lake level and subsequent water pressure at depth was raised when Goodyear built the dam and renamed the lake. Underwater bubblers that Goodyear used to run to keep portions of the lake around them from freezing are located in those two areas. Currents generated by the bubblers pulling water in and upward around them and causing scouring under them seems a more likely cause if the biologist's soundings were correct. I was told that the bubblers were installed and run to allow bigwigs and clients to hunt birds that would congregate in the resulting open water areas.  But 3' of washout with the bubblers seems a stretch too. Those deeper areas are not that extensive but they aren't tiny holes either. Still possible I guess depending on how aggressively the bubblers were run. Perhaps some quirk prevents an accurate mapping. Those areas aren't on the ODNR map either, which was surveyed in 2009.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The aerators had nothing to do with hunting.When the COE declined to allow us to dredge, the lake biologist recommended we aerate the bottom to add oxygen which helps the sediment on the bottom to decompose quicker which theoretically would gradually add depth, plus the natural decomposition was consuming too much oxygen and this was a way to oxygenate the lake. A lake high in oxygen also slows weed growth. This, and stocking amurs was a giant leap forward in making this a more healthy lake overall. Of course now the State can't. Afford to run aerators and the lake will eventually once again revert back to serious weed infestation! All it has going for it now are the remaining huge amurs which should be gently returned to the lake if caught -and NEVER targeted!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking forward to weeds showing back up.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> Looking forward to weeds showing back up.


Then you are obviously too young to have fished it when the locals referred to it (back in the day) as "WEEDFOOT LAKE." Trust me, it was miserable fishing back then. A boat could hardly get thru the weeds as well. Having said that, you will likely be around to see them return.(I probably won't.)


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

better or worse than mogadore?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Then you are obviously too young to have fished it when the locals referred to it (back in the day) as "WEEDFOOT LAKE." Trust me, it was miserable fishing back then. A boat could hardly get thru the weeds as well. Having said that, you will likely be around to see them return.(I probably won't.)


But man the fish I caught back then.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MUCH worse than Moggie ever Was!


----------

